# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Q-koorts/Coxiella burnetii - Artikels

## Agnes574

Kunt u Q-koorts krijgen van eten? 

Q-koorts is een zoönose (een ziekte die van dier op mens overgedragen wordt) veroorzaakt door de bacterie Coxiella burnetii. Coxiella burnetii wordt overgedragen van dier op mens, maar veroorzaakt enkel ziekteverschijnselen bij de mens.

Q-koorts is in België vrij zeldzaam, maar in Zuid-Nederland woedt momenteel een kleine epidemie (vooral rond Den Bosch en Nijmegen). In Nederlands Limburg is eind juni een man overleden die was besmet met Q-koorts. 

In meer dan 50% van de gevallen verloopt de ziekte zonder duidelijke symptomen of klachten. De symptomen lijken op die van een zware griep: koorts, hevige hoofdpijn, nekstijfheid, algemene malaise en verminderde eetlust. Soms gaat de ziekte gepaard met een longontsteking , gekenmerkt door een droge hoest en pijn in de borst. Een andere mogelijke complicatie is een lichte vorm van leverontsteking (hepatitis). De meeste patiënten herstellen volledig na enkele weken tot maanden zonder behandeling. Maar in Nederland dienden 40% van de bekende gevallen in het ziekenhuis te worden opgenomen. 

Naast de acute vorm bestaat er ook een zeldzame chronische vorm van Q-koorts. Dit is meestal is een ontsteking van de hartkleppen. Dit komt soms voor bij patiënten met een verminderde weerstand of met al bestaande hartklepafwijkingen.
De belangrijkste bron van infectie zijn runderen, schapen en geiten. Ook huisdieren (hond en kat) en vogels kunnen een besmettingsbron vormen. Meestal vertonen de dieren zelf geen verschijnselen, wel kunnen ze aborteren. De bacterie wordt vervolgens uitgescheiden in het abortusmateriaal (afgestoten vrucht, vruchtvliezen en vruchtwater) en in melk, speeksel, traanvocht en mest. De bacteriën kunnen goed buiten het dier overleven, waardoor dierlijke producten langdurig een bron van besmetting kunnen blijven.
Besmetting vindt voornamelijk plaats via de luchtwegen door inademen van besmet stof, dat afkomstig is van stallen, weilanden, ruwe wol, huiden, kleding etc. Teken kunnen voor overdracht van dier op dier zorgen, en soms voor overdracht op de mens. Besmetting direct van mens op mens komt niet voor.

Daarnaast is besmetting mogelijk door consumptie van besmette rauwe melk en kaas van rauwe melk , of onvoldoende verhit vlees. Tot op heden zijn er echter geen aanwijzingen dat er door consumptie van deze producten mensen in Nederland ziek zijn geworden.
 Omdat de bacterie vooral door (kleine) herkauwers (schapen en geiten) wordt overgedragen doet u er goed aan om bij contact met deze dieren goede hygiëne in acht te nemen (handen wassen na diercontacten). 
 Aan zwangere vrouwen wordt het advies gegeven om contact met schapen en geiten te vermijden tijdens en een paar weken na het lammeren, zeker als er zich bij het lammeren problemen hebben voorgedaan.
 De bacterie wordt inactief door pasteurisatie of koken. Vermijd daarom het drinken van rauwe melk en wees voorzichtig met rauwmelkse producten. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Dirksmeets

Ik heb Q-koorts, vastgesteld na een longfoto, waarop een typische q-koortslongontsteking te zien was. Maar wat is daar zo typisch aan?

----------


## Agnes574

Waarschijnlijk bedoelen ze met dat 'typisch'
Een zeer duidelijke en een 'volgens het boekje' Q-koortslongontsteking.
Ik weet het; die 'artsen-termen' zijn vaak nogal verwarrend en moeilijk  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

*Voorzorgsmaatregelen tegen Q-koorts* 

Q-koorts is een infectieziekte die van dieren kan overgaan op mensen, maar niet van mens op mens. 

De oorzaak is een bacterie: Coxiella burnetii. 
In België is Q-koorts tot nu toe nauwelijks een probleem, maar in Nederland zijn vorig jaar meer dan 2300 mensen besmet geraakt. Het gaat vooral om mensen in de provincies Noord-Brabant, Limburg, Gelderland en Utrecht.

Meer dan de helft van de mensen met Q-koorts heeft geen klachten. De mensen die wel klachten hebben, hebben vaak een griepachtig ziektebeeld. 

Soms verloopt Q-koorts ernstiger. Dan begint de ziekte in korte tijd met heftige hoofdpijn, hoge koorts en een longontsteking met droge hoest en pijn op de borst. 

De bacterie kan een leverontsteking veroorzaken. Mannen hebben vaker last van Q-koorts dan vrouwen en ook mensen die roken worden vaker ziek. Veel mensen die Q-koorts hebben gehad, zijn daarna nog lange tijd moe. 

De kans om ernstig ziek te worden na besmetting is groter voor zwangere vrouwen en hartpatiënten. Ook mensen met een afweerstoornis lopen extra risico.


*Hoe kan ik Q-koorts oplopen?*

Q-koorts kunt u oplopen door het inademen van lucht waar de bacterie in zit. De bacterie komt in de lucht tijdens het lammeren van besmette geiten of schapen vanaf februari tot en met mei. 
Vooral vruchtwater en de moederkoek van besmette dieren bevatten grote hoeveelheden bacteriën. De bacterie kan ook in melk, mest en urine zitten, maar niet in het vlees van de geit of het schaap. 
Andere dieren zoals koeien en huisdieren kunnen ook besmet zijn en de infectie overdragen op mensen. 
In Nederland is dit nog niet of nauwelijks gebeurd.

De tijd tussen besmetting en het ontstaan van klachten is gemiddeld 2-3 weken, oplopend tot 6 weken. Daarom worden de meeste mensen ziek van maart tot en met juli.

Neem contact op met uw huisarts als u na een bezoek aan een gebied waar Q-koorts voorkomt klachten heeft zoals koorts met hoofdpijn of hoesten. 

Zwangere vrouwen, hartpatiënten of mensen met een afweerstoornis moeten extra alert zijn op klachten.


*Waar kan ik Q-koorts oplopen?*

U kunt Q-koorts overal oplopen. U loopt extra risico op Q-koorts in de buurt van een besmet bedrijf. Deze kans is het grootst tijdens de lammerperiode (februari tot en met mei). Hoe langer u in deze periode in een gebied met Q-koorts bent, hoe groter de kans op besmetting. 
De bacterie komt in de lucht tijdens het lammeren van besmette geiten en schapen. 
U kunt ook Q-koorts oplopen door contact met geiten en schapen. De bacterie kan op kleding en schoenen zitten, bijvoorbeeld van iemand die heeft geholpen bij de bevalling van schapen of geiten. Als u vervolgens in aanraking komt met die kleding kunt u besmet raken.

Daarom wordt momenteel afgeraden om een melkgeiten- of melkschapenbedrijf te bezoeken als u zwanger bent, hartpatiënt bent of een afweerstoornis heeft. 

Vanaf 2010 worden alle schapen en geiten in Nederland gevaccineerd. Het risico op besmetting is door vaccinatie veel kleiner, maar niet nul.


*Kan ik Q-koorts krijgen van rauwe melk?*

Ja, er is een klein risico dat u Q-koorts krijgt van rauwe melk. Het is nooit verstandig om rauwe melk te drinken en producten van rauwe melk te eten. In deze producten kunnen verschillende ziekmakende bacteriën voorkomen. Gepasteuriseerde geiten-, schapen- en koeienmelk kunt u wel gewoon drinken.


*Kan ik Q-koorts oplopen door het eten van vlees?*

Die kans is verwaarloosbaar klein. De ziekteverwekker kan voorkomen bij dieren die geslacht worden en zal ondanks de slachthygiëne, incidenteel ook terecht kunnen komen op het vlees. De kans daarop is echter klein, zeker als het vlees hygiënisch wordt behandeld en goed wordt verhit. Zo voorkom je dat andere ziekmakende bacteriën, zoals Listeria en Salmonella overleven.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

